# Ever seen this? Worker locks onto queen's wing.



## BeeRescue (Apr 4, 2013)

When I showed up to help this frantic English woman in Encinitas, CA, part of the swarm had landed on a bush and the rest were still flying around the backyard. I thought it looked strange and figured the queen must not be on the bush. Sure enough, a small pile of bees were on the ground in the normal tight formation, so I dug up the queen out of the grass and a worker had locked down on the queen's wing.

Ever seen this behavior? I know I haven't. 

My theory is that they wanted her to stop flying and latched on!









While I was caging the queen, the swarm decided my leg would be a good spot to land.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Good theory. 
Pant leg to hold a swarm... not so much.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Could have been worse (on several levels)... He could have been wearing Daisy Dukes. 

Rather fascinating though. The queen that is.. Not the above.. *shudder*


----------



## BeeRescue (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha, I'm glad they just remained located on the EXTERIOR of my pants!

That worker was clamped down and refused to remove herself easily. I ended up having to head up a pin and touch it to her thorax to force her off the queen! Amazing little creatures.


----------



## tben (Dec 28, 2008)

Never seen this before, but I have a couple of queens with tattered wings. I assume they are tattered because of similar behavior inside the hive.


----------



## Mrobisr (Mar 10, 2012)

Was she already marked?


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

That is hilarious! New form of "Bee Pants." :lpf: They're trying to "comb" your pants.  Now you can say that working bees runs in your jeans. :banana:


----------



## BeeRescue (Apr 4, 2013)

No, but I tried to get the worker off of her first. Then I realized it was the perfect time to mark her since she couldn't fly away from me!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Field bees will attack any queen not their own, mabe the worker was not part of the swarm.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

How did you get the swarm off your pants? Did you put her in box and brush them off? I bet the homeowner was quite impressed! thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeeRescue (Apr 4, 2013)

CaBees said:


> How did you get the swarm off your pants? Did you put her in box and brush them off? I bet the homeowner was quite impressed! thanks for sharing.


I walked over to the box and stamped my foot down fast so they would drop into the cardboard box where the queen was.


----------



## Mrobisr (Mar 10, 2012)

BeeRescue said:


> No, but I tried to get the worker off of her first. Then I realized it was the perfect time to mark her since she couldn't fly away from me!


Now that's quick thinking good job!


----------

